# another cell question



## macbee (May 13, 2009)

Hi - I had EC monday at 11am and got 4 eggs (3rd IVF & poor responder, have endo) when the embryologist called the next day he said one was an empty egg and out of the 3 only 1 looked like fertalizing normally - ET was scheduled for 12noon Wednesday - when i got there he said the two were doing something but didnt look normal and would be unhappy putting them back - so i had one transfered - he said it was a 6 cell and even though it looked ok he did the assisted hatching and took a layer off the outside to give it better chance of hatching (im 39 and seem to have had poor embies)  my last 2 times they were only 4 cell on day 2 so I was delighted with a 6 cell but now after reading stuff this I can only see info on 6 cell on day 3 - my question is - is it a good sign or bad sign that it was a 6 cell on day 2??


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

macbee said:


> Hi - I had EC monday at 11am and got 4 eggs (3rd IVF & poor responder, have endo) when the embryologist called the next day he said one was an empty egg and out of the 3 only 1 looked like fertalizing normally - ET was scheduled for 12noon Wednesday - when i got there he said the two were doing something but didnt look normal and would be unhappy putting them back - so i had one transfered - he said it was a 6 cell and even though it looked ok he did the assisted hatching and took a layer off the outside to give it better chance of hatching (im 39 and seem to have had poor embies) my last 2 times they were only 4 cell on day 2 so I was delighted with a 6 cell but now after reading stuff this I can only see info on 6 cell on day 3 - my question is - is it a good sign or bad sign that it was a 6 cell on day 2??


Hello,

We do tend to prefer to see 2-4 cells on Day 2 but particularly if you had IVF we dont know the exact time that the sperm got into the egg and this can influence the timing of the embryo. Also embryos dont always follow the pattern we like to see, there can often be some variability.

Best wishes


----------

